# A..i Nord Laubschutznetze 24.08.09



## Christine (17. Aug. 2009)

Moin!

Der nächste Herbst kommt bestimmt:

ab Montag, 24.08.09 gibt es bei A*di Nord Laubschutznetze 5 x 6 m für EUR 6,99.

Habe mir letzes Jahr eins gekauft und war sehr zufrieden, weil recht feinmaschig.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: A..i Nord Laubschutznetze 24.08.09*



blumenelse schrieb:


> ab Montag, 24.08.09 gibt es bei A*di Nord Laubschutznetze 5 x 6 m für EUR 6,99.



Das klingt ja gut ... nur leider gibt's das eben nur für die "Nordlichter" .  A*di Süd hat (bisher) ein entsprechendes Angebot noch nicht angekündigt,  - leider.

Vielleicht kommt es ja auch bei uns "Südlern" in die Regale ... sonst muss unser Elschen halt eine Sammelbestellung aufnehmen


----------



## Inken (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: A..i Nord Laubschutznetze 24.08.09*

Möchtest du auch eins haben, lieber Ludwig? Soll ich mal schauen, ob die auch noch ein zweites haben?


----------

